# Monday 28th March - Looking for a Game



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm having a bit of a meltdown.... I thought I'd already started this thread but can't find it so apologies if this is a doubler. 

On Monday I'm driving from Edinburgh to Southport and it occurs that it might be nice to break the journey up with a game of golf somewhere. 

Maybe a bit cheeky to ask but does anyone en route fancy hosting me?

Alternatively if anyone can recommend somewhere I might be able to play by myself without taking a massive detour?

I realise it's Easter Monday and a bank holiday so might be more problematic than usual.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2016)

Karen.

Might be a bit out of the way, but I could host you @ Manchester, in theory. 

The theory bit equates to me checking our plans with Mrs H tomorrow. 

No mats as of this Friday, greens should be in decent shape as it's captain s drive in on the Saturday of that weekend. 

Craig


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

I would be happy to play on Monday Karen. If detouring to the Manchester area is too much I would be happy to met you on route.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

Pleasington is only a shot detour from the M6 and is on Teeofftimes for less than Â£30 on Monday


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Craig and Louise - brilliant offers, thanks!

I've been frantically looking at maps to work out where courses are and must admit that the Pleasington option looks more appealing than detouring into Manchester as it's a long enough drive already.

Louise, do you think we could get an early afternoon time to give me plenty of time to get there? Craig - join us if you like and Mrs H permitting!?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

times available before 12.30 and after 1.30 Karen, which ever would be better for you.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			times available before 12.30 and after 1.30 Karen, which ever would be better for you.
		
Click to expand...

How about as soon after 1.30 as we can get?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

Sounds good, are you happy for me to book it for 2 (27.50 EACH), even if there are 4 it only drops to Â£25 each.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

13.38 is available


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			13.38 is available
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great Louise - can you go ahead and book it? Do we pay in advance or on the day - I can transfer cash if necessary.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2016)

Right, that is booked, although they take the money when you book you can pay me on Monday.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Right, that is booked, although they take the money when you book you can pay me on Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Great - see you Monday!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've been frantically looking at maps to work out where courses are and must admit that the Pleasington option looks more appealing than detouring into Manchester as it's a long enough drive already.
		
Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense if you're coming down the M6. No worries at all


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Makes perfect sense if you're coming down the M6. No worries at all
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, probably for the best but Manchester GC looks good - another time perhaps!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, probably for the best but Manchester GC looks good - another time perhaps!  

Click to expand...

You will enjoy pleasington kaz, nice track.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You will enjoy pleasington kaz, nice track.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I had a look on their website - looks good.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 24, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes I had a look on their website - looks good.
		
Click to expand...

Is a really good course Pleasington, you'll enjoy it.

Big comp on at mine on Monday or would have offered to host.

I've hardly touched a club in weeks, weather forecast is rubbish for the weekend aswell so I might be forced to go to a range to give me a fighting chance of breaking 100 round Birkdale!! :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Is a really good course Pleasington, you'll enjoy it.

Big comp on at mine on Monday or would have offered to host.

I've hardly touched a club in weeks, weather forecast is rubbish for the weekend aswell so I might be forced to go to a range to give me a fighting chance of breaking 100 round Birkdale!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No golf for me this weekend but I'll have played practically every day for a fortnight other than those so I have the opposite problem - too much golf!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 24, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, probably for the best but Manchester GC looks good - another time perhaps!  

Click to expand...

Of course, always welcome


----------

